# Background. Rainforest theme



## pharskie (Nov 12, 2014)

Thought I'd finally try my hand at a background. It's for my 8 month old albino darwin. Once he outgrows it the blond mac will move in.
Will let the pics do the talkin. 








Still have to seal it but not sure on the paint finish yet so tomorrow I will see.


----------



## pharskie (Nov 13, 2014)

Finished product. Will move the little tri coloured albino in during the next couple days after he has something to eat.


----------



## squidlinc (Nov 13, 2014)

That looks amazing. Can I ask how you managed to get that smooth, eroded look? My backgrounds always turn out really rough and don't not nearly as flow-y...


----------



## pharskie (Nov 15, 2014)

squidlinc said:


> That looks amazing. Can I ask how you managed to get that smooth, eroded look? My backgrounds always turn out really rough and don't not nearly as flow-y...



Start with a fair few pieces glued on the just carve the hell out of it so it flows. The do two coats of thick grout, followed by 3 coats of more watered down grout getting thiner each time. I also found that if you wait half hour after the thick stuff is applied it's much easier to shape.

That and patience. Print off a pic of the rock type you want and just look for little details to replicate


----------



## abrehaut (Dec 2, 2014)

That is awesome. Well done.


----------



## Native_EWD (Dec 2, 2014)

squidlinc said:


> That looks amazing. Can I ask how you managed to get that smooth, eroded look? My backgrounds always turn out really rough and don't not nearly as flow-y...


Water ratio to Grout/Cement affects it aswell


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Dec 7, 2014)

Looks great... Good work


----------



## shamat (Dec 8, 2014)

Looks great. Many hours work in there I can see


----------

